# Wireless Cable



## caleb (Mar 29, 2010)

Well after searching here and all over google, i cant seen to find the answer im looking for. Hopefully some one can share some wisdom! Ill start by saying I am new to this and still climbing up the learning curve. The problem I have is I want to put my tv on the other side of my den. Problem is there is no cable on that side and I dont want to run coax across the den or drop it through the wall with a receptical. Is there a device I can hook to the receptcal on the other side of the room and a reciever I can hook to my cable box?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What signal is it that we're dealing with? Cable, satellite, over the air, etc.?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Google is your friend: wireless cable tv transmitter

Probably best to look up reviews for these products, as wireless A/V equipment in general has a bad reputation (although it seems things have improved in recent years). I expect that the price of a good system might be more expensive then having a new cable drop installed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just HAD to come here after reading the title, lol. "Wireless Cable".


----------

